# A good size bass.... pint size fisherman



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

This bass was just caught by my 6yr old great nephew. The were leaving the back lack when his grand dad spotted a large fish hanging under the dock. He told his grandson to cast across the front of the dock and instantly his line just started peeling off. We've caught a number of 6+ pounders out of the that were 22-23"....this girl was 241/2" but he didn't have his scale and wanted to get it back in the water so no exact weight...but my brother saids it was every bit of 8lbs.....so curious to hear what you guys would guess the weight to be?


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry for the crappy pic...he sent it from his phone I when I try posting it I can't get it any bigger.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

That's a good fish no matter how much it weighs!!! Nice job little guy!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

A healthy bass that length is an easy 8 lbs. I couldn't get the picture to enlarge either, but it looks healthy. Full of eggs like that it could have been close to 9. Either way it's a toad !!! Great job by the pint size fisherman lol


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

definitely a giant... wouldn't be surprised if it was over 8


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That's a biggun'! He'll remember that for the rest of his life.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah that's for sure a HEAVY gal. Way to go!! 

He's a new life member of the bass fishermen family!!!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome job to even get the fish on assuming he was using lighter gear and a smaller set up since he is only 6....HECK OF A FISH!!!! Thats Awesome!! He will be addicted for life!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A heck of a fish for any age...Congratulations to the little guy


----------

